# Ummm... yeah



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, I only have a few weeks left of free access, but I figured that since cutting is my struggling point, I'd better try to keep myself accountable... or lie my ass off 

Nov 25th
closing out bulking this week

ht: 5'9.5-10"
wt: 192lbs
bf: ~16%

goal: 180 @ 8%
(yeah, that means more muscle   ...6lbs or so)

Training split:
M: Chest & Bis
-Incline, Decline, dips, flyes / standing BB, preacher, stand lat. cable curls

T:  front/med delts & traps & hams
-Arnold, military, lateral & forward raises / shrugs / seated & lying curls

W: quads/calves (occasionally bis again)
- Ext, press, more presses / seated raises

F: Back & tris (occasionally traps again)
-seated rows, var. pull-downs / tri presses, dips 

*the repeats only when I feelthey got cheated before

Diet: 
C: 50 (basically postworkout only, but a few random gs) 
P: 340
F: still calculating

My metabolism's a 'lil wierd, so cals in and out may not seem to add up.

...Not to mention that I spent a moth sick b4 the bulking, so my w8 is less than desirable.  Damn the flu... damn stomach viruses, and damn anything else that caused me to lose the 14lbs that I had put backon since summer.  Fuqqin' sux... gross gain this fall: 32lbs net gain (compared to spring wt): 8fuqqin' lbs 

More later...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

> Well, I only have a few weeks left of free access,



WTF...we're losing ya again?!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry, but my access will be limited over the holidays as I will be travelling a 'lil, catching up w/ friends and Family and reembracing alcoholism  .   Heartwarming isn't it? 
Seriously, though.  I'll do my best.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Upping my protein...

390-400g/day

yesterday

1) 8oz eye round
___12oz hot tea w/ 2tbs hvy cream & equal/sacharin mix
2) 8oz eye rnd
__2 slices provalone
__diet DP w/ 1tbs cream
3) 8-9oz lean pork loin
__2tbs canola
4) 1can tuna, 1can crab, 2tbs FF sour cream, 3tbs cream
5) Problend 55 w/ FF milk
6) 8oz lean pork loin

Chest/Bis:    (little wt change, more var in squeeze time)
Inc:
6sets @ 6 ~ 215-230
Dec:
5sets @ 6 ~275-300
dips:
3sets @ 8 (can't remember)
flyes:
3 sets @ 8 (sh!t if I know)

stand bb:
4 sets @ 8 (60-70)
HS preacher:
3 sets @ 8 (I dunno ... 45&25? )
stand lateral cable:
4 sets @ 8 (60-80/side)
standing narrow grip cable:
3 sets @ who the fuq knows (60-70)


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

"diet DP w/ 1tbs cream"

FUQING GROSS


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Ummm... no, Les   it's not gross.
Add heavy whipping cream to a diet coke and it's like a sugar-free float.  Actually quite good 

Meals for today: (sofar and later ones)

1-3) 9oz pork 
__12oz hot tea or a diet drink w/ 2Tbs cream

4) (in appr 30min) 9oz pork or 10oz chicken w/ canola

5) problend w/ a carb source (milk or juice or something)

6) i dunno, just a protein source 

2500/2600kcal may be over-shooting it, but I'm gonna see where it takes me  

Delts/traps and hams tonight...


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh, hey...
Does anyone have any comments/suggestions on the diet issue?  DP/W8/TCD/etc...


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

Your cals are too low? Need veggies!

My two cents

But WTF do I know


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

No, you're exactly right. 
I was actually waiting for that 1.  Veggies enter in next week (mon)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey Corn-
You have any recent pics? looking at your stats, we are about the same, ht, wt, bf...

I'm sure I am better looking...but then I am a bit biased....


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> No, you're exactly right.
> I was actually waiting for that 1.  Veggies enter in next week (mon)


COOL!! I am so FUQING SMART 





LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, hey...
> Does anyone have any comments/suggestions on the diet issue?  DP/W8/etc...



I'm gonna let w8 tear "you a new one"....I'm pressed for time until the afternnon!  


DP


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

WTF does that mean?  


Burner, there are only 2 pics of me that have ever been on the web in any way.  1 that was 4yrs ago (yeah, sis... i kinda fudged on ya  ) and my avatar.  due to issues I'll refrain from detailing, it's doubtful as to wheter there'll be another...

Having said that... maybe


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

Tuesday workout:

yeah, yeah... too many sets on presses, but it felt right.

>military/arnold press:  (alternating)
___7sets @ 6-8reps  ~ 150-190
___1 set of 5.5 ~ 200 (had to stop, cause my joints weren't liking the strain)

>lateral, forward raises
___~8sets 'o 8 each @ a low wt slowly
(I have my own theory about these:  99% of people throw wts and few could do 'em right @ 20lbs... the only pt that game2001 and I could agrree upon  )

>shrugs:
6sets 10,8,6,6,8,8  ~ hell if I can remember 

>seated ham curls:
4 sets of 8  ~ 125-162.5
(hams were wasted w/ just that, so I dunno what happenned  )

oh, well.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm gonna let w8 tear "you a new one"....I'm pressed for time until the afternnon!
> DP


Well, DP...  
Idoudt you and I agree on a whole ton dietetically, but I'd love any suggestions... and while I can't promise a change in my theories, knowing where your view comes from would be greatly helpful. (ps:  the protein is not too high... trust me  )


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm off ... Have a safe holiday


----------



## cornfed (Dec 2, 2002)

Well shiat, holidays 

my diet stayed pretty fair, until the alcohol entered the scene 


today and on:
protein sources will be leaner (chicken/fish)
enter broccoli and greens
same protein (360-400g/day)
lower fat (~80g)
keeping post training carbs (~25g)


DP, I thought someone was gonna tear me a new one?


----------



## cornfed (Dec 3, 2002)

Mon:
6 10oz chk breasts,  5 meals w/ 3/4c broccoli and 2tbs ranch D
___1 meal later chk alone
shake b4 bed

missed workout, so I'm pushing the whole week back a day and ...   ... may add a 'lil cardio but just something light for now.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Is that weight before or after cooking?


----------



## cornfed (Dec 3, 2002)

after cooking guestimate


----------



## cornfed (Dec 4, 2002)

Tues night (chest/bis):
a 'lil heavier on incline
a 'lil lower on decline
everything else, about the same

maybe it's the calorie cut, or the supplements, but my energy is a bit down.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> 
> DP, I thought someone was gonna tear me a new one?



My expert *ass*tearer  w *Ate* it.....must not have time for you....or something!  

DP


----------



## cornfed (Dec 5, 2002)

> *  by DP  *
> My expert asstearer w Ate it.....must not have time for you....or something!
> 
> DP


And that's why I come here virtually every day.  You see people, it's not just the wealth of knowledge that this board posesses, not the wonderful comedic genius of the members, not even the chance to pornalize innocents... you know what it is?  It's all the fuqqing affirmation I get from friends.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 5, 2002)

Wed night (front/med delts, traps, hams) :

Presses (arnold and military):
-warmup 1set 12 (110)
-5sets 6 (5.5 on set 5) (130, 150, 170, 190, 210)
-3sets exhaust (150, 130, 110)

Shrugs w/ isoL Lateral raises b/w sets
-7 sets 8-12 HSmachine (don't know starting wt) (45,70,90,115)per side
-raises: w/ 15s & 20s 7sets 8-10

lying ham curl:
-4sets 8 (140, 150,160,170)
seated:
-4sets 8 (120,130,140x2)


----------



## cornfed (Dec 6, 2002)

Thurs:
Diet same as always meals 1-4 (60g P, 15g F, neglidgable carbs)
*meal 5!!!!!  Cheat time!!!!!*
wing & rib feast from Wings'n More (probably a texas thing)
-16 wings (xtra hot)
-rack of bb ribs
-1c mash potatoes
-1c baked beans
-w/ fuqqin texas toast

...and a diet vanilla coke


----------



## cornfed (Dec 6, 2002)

Holy shit!!!  No more cheating for me  
I almost forgot... I'm officially supposed to start "playing the field" in a coupla' weeks    WTF is the deal w/ that?  For the 1st time ever, I'm the fuqqin' single guy outta all my drinkin' buds  .  From what I hear, I'm supposed to become an official playa' over break.   That'll be a change 

...Irontime's in a relationship and I'm gonna be the 1 whoring it up... WTF is wrong w/ this picture?


----------



## cornfed (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh, fuq 
Doing delt presses & shrugs Tues and my left trap felt like shit.  Wonder how the fuq I pulled that off?  

Oh, well... and I'm gonna cut another 150kcals off the diet today 'cause I'm not seein' too much change in comp over the past 3wk.  MFin' sh!t!   BUT I WILL NOT GIVE UP POST WORKOUT CARBS!!!

AND THE FUQQIN' SCALE @ THE GYM IS BROKEN FOR THE 5th TIME THIS MONTH!!!!  

FUQ!!!!  matbe the supps ARE affecting my mood


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2002)

Maybe all the cookies are hindering your progress?


----------



## cornfed (Dec 11, 2002)

I made that stuff for a get-together w/ friends and ate very little of either that or the brownie stuff.  but the left over cookie dough was damn fine  

Honestly, I threw away the leftovers.   hurt like hell though


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

I knew I'ds forget about this thread


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh, and I shrunketh much   The holidays were bothe too good to me and too bad for me  .  I wasn't able to hit the gym AT ALL from Dec 18th-Jan 14  and now I'm down to 182-184 @ from what 2 6pt caliper tests showed between 13.6 & 14.4% BF   I think I look nearer to 15%, but even that damn impedence (which I don't normally agree w/) showed 14.1%   I guess that the pastiness of my... myself  is decieving of something   Oh, well... missed my WO last night to a 'lil illness and I'm picking it up tonight (just bumping back a day).  front/med delts/hams/traps and a 'lil bit 'o rear delts/more traps   Gotta run home and eat 1st... watch a lil of my defencive driving video...eat again... and the go WO ... eat again... Holy sh!t!!! I eat alot


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Holy sh!t!  missed another    looks like I'm gonna have to pick up tomorrow w/ my usual Fri WO and start anew w/ my shock treatment on Mon


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Ummmm.... WTF is up w/ my body?

I've been eating more carbs (not even good 1's) lately and for the past 2-3 days I've been getting leaner VISIBLY     No retention... maybe it's just an insulin induced pump... but for 3 days straight?  And my wt is down a coupla' lbs... 

I'm fuqqing confused


----------

